# Biete Klöckner Moeller PS306 DC-EE und DC



## Tap (7 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

bei mir stehen 2 SPS Blöcke zum verkauf. Ein PS306 DC-ee Master und
ein DC Slave. Beide Blöcke funktionieren einwandfrei.
Sie waren ursprünglich als Ersatzteile für eine Anlage gedacht gewesen.
Leider wurde die Anlage abgebaut.
Also beide Blöcke sind überholt und funktionieren.

Angebote und fragen per PN.


----------



## Wiro (11 August 2010)

Haben Sie die noch?


----------



## Tap (24 September 2010)

*Sps Blöcke*

Falls sie Interesse haben an den Blöcken senden sie mir eine Email
an 

taptaster@yahoo.de

Grüsse


----------

